# Abfahrt vom Rauschberg/Ruhpolding?



## Easy (30. August 2004)

Hi,

ich fahre nächste Woche (wieder) nach Ruhpolding und werde diesmal den Rauschberg fahren. Ich habe es mir fest vorgenommen und werde es schaffen....   

Gibt es eine schöne, fahrbare Abfahrt runter nach Ruhpolding? 

Rauf wollte ich die Endlos-Serpentine ab Landstraße nach Inzell, Höhe Froschsee nehmen. Aber gleichen Weg wieder runter finde ich ein bisschen langweilig.

Kennt jemand einen guten Weg? 

Vielen Dank

easy


----------



## speedy56 (30. August 2004)

Hi,

leider kann ich Dir da keine großen Hoffnungen machen. Ich kenne auch
nur diese eine Auf(Ab-)fahrt wobei ich selber mit dem Bike noch nicht oben war.

Alles andere sind aber Wanderwege die praktisch unbefahrbar sind!

Gruß Speedy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi13 (31. August 2004)

speedy hat recht, es gibt nur den einen weg. kann man auch im moser guide nachlesen. aber seilbahn kannst auch nehmen 
bin vor zwei jahren im august bei 30grad hochgefahren. es ist nicht nur beschissen steil sondern auch noch grober schotter. haette fast abgekotzt.

aber was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur haerter.
im diesem sinne viel spass naechste woche!


----------



## Easy (31. August 2004)

michi13 schrieb:
			
		

> speedy hat recht, es gibt nur den einen weg. kann man auch im moser guide nachlesen. aber seilbahn kannst auch nehmen
> bin vor zwei jahren im august bei 30grad hochgefahren. es ist nicht nur beschissen steil sondern auch noch grober schotter. haette fast abgekotzt.
> 
> aber was uns nicht umbringt, macht uns nur haerter.
> im diesem sinne viel spass naechste woche!




Na klasse, Ihr macht mir Mut. 
Wenn ich es schaffe, stelle ich ein Finisher-Foto ins Fotoalbum ein   wenn nicht, werde ich es stillschweigend dabei bewenden lassen


----------



## ralf (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

wie waren denn die Erfahrungen letzten Sommer?
Ich bin die Strecke im August 2003 gefahren und bin noch heute stolz auf meine Leistung. Immerhin war ich damals schon 48 Jahre alt   

Vom Froschsee aus konnte ich bis zum Beginn der Serpentinen leidlich fahren. Dann wurde es unfahrbar steil. Schon gar nicht war der extem grobe Schotter bergauf fahrbar. Also war Schieben angesagt. Zum Glück hatte ich 2x0,75 l Flaschen dabei. Auf halber Serpentinenhöhe habe ich eine kleine Rast gemacht und mir einen Powerbar ungekaut reingeschoben.
Weiter ging es, nun immer mal wieder max. 50 m zwischendurch fahrbar. Dann folgte nach den Serpentinen ein Plateau von wo aus es auf Wirtschaftswegen bergauf aber fahrbar weiter ging. Als dann der Rauschberg sichtbar war, konnte ich endlich an einer Kuhtränke meine Flaschen auffüllen. Von dort aus ging es bis zum Gipfel wieder unfahrbar steil, teilweise wieder auf gröbstem Schotter, bergan. 
An der Seilbahnstation habe ich es dann genossen, mich von den Touris als Exot bewundern zu lassen. Außer mir war kein Bergradler dort oben.

Die Abfahrt war im Gegensatz zur Auffahrt eine noch größere Herausforderung. Das erste Stück bergab war nicht fahrbar, da zusammen mit dem Schotter zu steil und beim Bremsen nicht mehr beherrschbar. Also habe ich bergab geschoben - besser gesagt, das Bike gehend, zurück haltend gebremst. Von der Kuhtränke an war die Strecke bis zu den Serpentinen wunderbar fahrbar. Die Serpentinen selber lassen sich mit viel Technik bergab schon fahren. Stürzen möchte ich auf dem groben Schotter allerdings nicht. Brüche wären unvermeidlich. 

Wieder in unserer Ferienwohnung angekommen war ich unglaublich stolz auf meine Leistung. Noch einmal habe ich mir die Strecke in diesem Urlaub allerdings nicht angetan.

Kommenden Sommer fahren wir wieder nach Inzell. Da habe ich die Strecke wieder im geplanten Repertoire...   

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Easy (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

alsooooo - 
ehrlich gesagt habe ich es erst gar nicht versucht. 

Die Meinungen der Vorredner konnte der örtlichen Bikeguide (Radlsepp) bestätigen: viel schieben, viel Schwitz, wenig Fun und auch die Abfahrt hat wenig zu bieten, ebenfalls viel schieben. Wir haben es daher vorgezogen andere Ziele anzusteuern wie Stoißeralm, Litzlalm, Straubinger Haus, Brünndlinghaus.... 

Bist Du den gleichen Weg runter oder den Wanderweg 2 ab Rauschberggipfel beim Schilift in Richtung Süden und den Forstweg 22 bis Holzknechtmuseum? Das ist ebenfalls eine Endlosserpentine, zumindest der Wanderweg 2, das Stück weiter unten 22 ist glaube eher einfacher. 

Gruß easy


----------



## ralf (5. Januar 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Bist Du den gleichen Weg runter oder den Wanderweg 2 ab Rauschberggipfel beim Schilift in Richtung Süden und den Forstweg 22 bis Holzknechtmuseum? Das ist ebenfalls eine Endlosserpentine, zumindest der Wanderweg 2, das Stück weiter unten 22 ist glaube eher einfacher.
> 
> Gruß easy



Moin, 
ich bin den gleichen Weg wieder runter. Der Wanderweg ließ nichts Gutes erwarten. Es sah so aus, als wenn er zu schmal mit endlosen Stufen gespickt wäre. Ausprobiert habe ich ihn allerdings nicht. 
Trotzdem ist der Aufstieg zum Rauschberg per Bike ein Abenteuer wert. Alleine schon der tollen Aussicht wegen. Die habe ich in meinem Bericht nicht erwähnt. Meine Fotos schaue ich mir immer noch gerne an. Leider habe ich mit einer Kleinbildkamera fotografiert. Ich würde sonst ein paar der Fotos ins Netz stellen  

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Easy (6. Januar 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> ich bin den gleichen Weg wieder runter. Der Wanderweg ließ nichts Gutes erwarten. Es sah so aus, als wenn er zu schmal mit endlosen Stufen gespickt wäre. Ausprobiert habe ich ihn allerdings nicht.
> 
> Gruß Ralf




Moin Ralf,

ich bin den Weg ab Holzknechtsmuseum zu Fuß zum Gipfel hochgelaufen. Ich hatte mir allerdings damals keine Gedanken gemacht, ob er mit dem MTB fahrbar ist, er war schon zu Fuß eine Herausforderung. Runterzugs sind wir einen schmalen Pfad zur Kaitlalm gelaufen, der ist sicherlich nicht fahrbar (zumindest für mich nicht). 

Gruß easy


----------



## ralf (14. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück. 
Die Erinnerung an den harten Aufstieg zum Rauschberg hat mich allerdings davor zurückschrecken lassen die Strecke noch einmal in Angriff zu nehmen. Diesen Sommer hätte es wahrscheinlich auch mit der Aussicht nix gegeben. Dafür brauchte ich für alle Touren nur eine Trinkflasche. Frisches Wasser läuft derzeit an allen möglichen Stellen aus den Hängen.
Also, andere leichter erkletterbare Ziele wie Stoisseralm etc. erschienen mir attraktiver. Somit muß ich meine gegebene Ankündigung den Rauschberg wiederholt zu erfahren nachträglich zurück nehmen   

Die Gegend ist aber auf jeden Fall eine Biketour wert - klettern bis die Oberschenkel platzen...

Gruß Ralf

PS: Was mir aufgefallen ist: Man sieht dort weder Fullys noch Camelbaks


----------



## Easy (8. September 2005)

ralf schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht dort weder Fullys noch Camelbaks




Ha, das wird nun ein Ende haben:
Sonntag fahr Ihr für 14 Tage hin - mit Fully und Camelbag

easy


----------



## holgi_1973 (8. September 2005)

@easy: ich bin die strecke bisher 2x gefahren, ist super geil! aber mir gefallen auch lange harte anstiege, da man sich da auch schön anstrengt. runter ist die strecke die beste downhill-strecke in der region die ich kenne, sonst gibt´s hier nur forstautobahnen, da ist runter in der regel sehr langweilig. auf dieser strecke gibt es auch schöne rutschpartien auf schotter. wennst lust hast, können wir gerne zusammen die strecke nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (8. September 2005)

... ich brenne auf den Erfahrungsbericht   

Ralf


----------



## fettiz (17. Juli 2006)

Hi

als längerer Mitleser schreibe ich jetzt auch mal ein paar Zeilen...

Ich habe mir am Wochenende den Rauschberg angetan. Ich fand Ihn heftig, aber noch im Rahmen - in den Hochalpen gibt es ja auch Berge mit Schiebestrecken - was fehlt ist halt ein netter Trail. 

Die untere Hälfte ist ja schöne Forstautobahn. Dann geht es los, mit schönen Fahr-bzw. Schiebestrecken. Problem ist neben der Steilheit halt der grobe Schotter auch mit Verwaschungen. Etwas nebendran wo schon etwas Gras wächst, geht es besser zu fahren. 

Im oberen Teil dann nochmals flacherer Forstweg. Dann am Ende ging es nochmals mit schieben. 

Bergab war bis auf etwa 10 m alles fahrbar. Laangsam laangsam in einigen Passagen. Trotzdem hats mich gschmissen - auf dem Schotter das Hinterrad weggezogen, Platsch. Bei etwa 10 km/h nicht so tragisch. Untere Hälfte war dann halt Forstweggebretter.

Insgesamt richtiger Sport - vom Inzeller Jugendfreizeitheim habe ich für die 30 km 2 Stunden Fahrzeit gebraucht (Hin- und Rückweg, inkl Schieben).


----------



## fettiz (17. Juli 2006)

noch ein paar Bilderchen...


----------



## ralf (2. August 2006)

... super!  

War die letzten beiden Wochen wieder dort. Eigentlich wollte ich die Tour nochmal machen, hab's mir dann aber doch verkniffen.   

Dafür gab's andere schöne Touren.... siehe auch meine Bilder. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## phexxa (2. August 2006)

war schon 1-2mal am rauschberg per radl, muss sagn, dass einige kehren bei der rossgasse und das stück vorm gipfel schon zu steil sind zum fahren. runter fand ich den ganzen weg allerdings kein problem. kommt ja auch immer auf den jeweiligen fahrstil/level an, klar.
aber sieht so aus als hätte zumindest hier noch keiner den sommerweg/süschleife runterfahren ausprobiert, oder?!? wenn ja, bitte um info.

aus ner wandersite stammen folgende zeilen:
_Die Süd-Schleife auf den Rauschberg ist als "schwerer Weg für Geübte" beschildert - der gut begehbare Waldsteig ist jedoch nicht wirklich problematisch und nur bei einer Hangquerung ein wenig ausgesetzt._
i find des klingt net tragisch und i werds vermutlich dieses WE versuchn. werd aber no versuchn paar locals zu fragn und danach zu entscheiden.


----------



## phexxa (8. August 2006)

letztes WE war dauer-regen angsagt, also hatte ich das radl nicht amal dabei. sin den sommerweg nichtmal zu fuss runter, sondern hinten rum übern kienbergsattel. halb so wild, der berg is ja no läger da und dann eben beim nexten mal... bericht folgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralf (18. Juli 2008)

So, ich habe es noch einmal getan ... 

Der Berg hat nichts von seiner Herausforderung verloren:

Rauschberg:




Einstieg am Froschsee und nach dem unteren Waldstück eine kleine Pause:




... dann, nicht enden wollende Anstiege, die eigentlich nicht mehr fahrbar waren (wie im Film *"Lohn der Angst"* ... ), da zu steil und der Untergrund zu lose ...




... eine Biketags-Rast vor der Hütte auf halber Höhe :




... und immer höher ...




... mit Watzmannblick ... 




... endlich oben ... 




Abfahrt zur Kaitlalm:







Fazit:
Als Herausforderung durchaus geeignet, mit einem Schiebeanteil bergauf von ca. 50%.
Die Abfahrt zur Kaitlalm geht gar nicht. Zu eng, zu steil, zu felsig ... 
Sicher nur wenigen Spezialisten vorbehalten ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## trauntaler (18. Juli 2008)

ralf schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt zur Kaitlalm geht gar nicht. Zu eng, zu steil, zu felsig ...
> Sicher nur wenigen Spezialisten vorbehalten ...
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Wenn mich die Gondel bergauf mitnimmt dann nehme ich die Herausforderung an. Muss da mal anfragen (lassen).

Wie lange hat die Bergauffahrt etwa gedauert?

MfG Stefan


----------



## ralf (18. Juli 2008)

trauntaler schrieb:


> Wie lange hat die Bergauffahrt etwa gedauert?



... siehe Branding der Bilder ... ... ~ 3h, sollte aber in 2 h machbar sein ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## X.T. (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte im August das erste Mal mit einer starken Gruppe auf den Rauschberg. Eure derart kritischen Töne lassen mich nun wieder etwas zurückschrecken. Vor allem wegen der von euch "kaum fahrbaren" Abfahrt zur Kaitlalm. 
Ich habe die Tourenbeschreibung von moutainbike-magazin erhalten, und dachte eher, dass es ein technischer Leckerbissen ist, der auch geübten Hardtailfahrern Spaß macht. 
Tourenbeschr. bei Mountainbike-Magazin:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...aten-zur-rauschberg-fahrt.226509.2.htm?skip=1

Ist die Abfahrt zur Kaitlalm wirklich so schlimm? Schließlich soll sie ja für die mühsame Auffahrt entschädigen.

Grüße...!


----------



## toddy (19. Juli 2008)

Carsten, laß dich nicht verrückt machen!
Die Tour wollte ich dir am Montag zusenden und fragen ob du sie schon kennst 
Ich habe sie schon aufs GPS gejagt und würde sie auch gerne fahren!
Wenn es bergab zu viel ist, wird halt mal ein Stück geschoben, wobei die Bilder jetzt mal nicht so wild aussehen! Wäre doch auch mal wieder schön, berghoch und bergab zu schieben  Ich liebe die Alpen 

bis bald toddy


----------



## bgl-allmountain (23. April 2009)

Apropos Rauschberg:

Die Abfahrt zur Kaitlalm ist eher locker zu machen, die neuere Herausforderung ist die Abfahrt direkt unter der Seilbahn runter nach Ruhpolding zur Talstation der Bahn, wurde auch schon gefahren. Fahrtechnik sollte aber schon passen dafür, es geht zur Sache.


----------



## Speci (27. April 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Carsten, laß dich nicht verrückt machen!
> Ich habe sie schon aufs GPS gejagt und würde sie auch gerne fahren!
> Wenn es bergab zu viel ist, wird halt mal ein Stück geschoben, wobei die Bilder jetzt mal nicht so wild aussehen!



Tag,
ich bin das Stück über die Kaindlalm schon etliche male zu Fuß hinauf gegangen. Steil ist es, aber mit Technik und Federweg sicherlich machbar. Man muss allerdings in Betracht ziehen, dass die ersten Postings aus diesem Thread knapp 5 Jahre alt sind. Da waren 80mm Federweg ganz schön viel... Mittlerweile sind 100 wohl Mindeststandard, und mit meinen 150 am Enduro sollte es schon klappen.
Der Rauschberg über die Südflanke steht in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall auf dem Programm, vermutlich irgendwann im Juli. Melde mich dann vorher nochmal, vielleicht mag ja jemand mitkommen.
@ bgl-allmountain: Welche Abfahrt ist das denn? Und wo kommt die unten raus? Hast Du einen Track?
Speci


----------



## Ride_on_trail (10. März 2012)

so, noch mal von ganz unten ausgraben das Thema.

Weiß jemand ob die Bergbahn auch MTBler sammt Bike rauf transportiert???

Ich find die Bilder jetzt auch nicht wirklich angsteinflößend, es sieht ehr nach einem ansprusvollen mit einem Enduro gut fahrbaren Trail aus den ich im Urlaub gern fahren würde.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten, der ein oder andere wird seit 2009 ja mal da oben gewesen sein.


----------



## bgl-allmountain (10. März 2012)

kannst rauftreten, bahntransport geht nicht


----------



## gscholz (10. März 2012)

Hallo,
die Südabfahrt hab ich schon mehrfach gemacht; sie ist sicher die interessantere Variante. Allerdings habe ich bisher nicht die Strecke zur Kaitlalm sondern eine etwas westlicher gelegene genommen.

Im oberen Teil quert man eine steile Almwiese auf teilweise rinnenartigen Pfaden, dann geht es ein gutes Stück auf Forststraße weiter. Das Ende ist mit am schönsten und führt über Waldpfade meist gut fahrbar bis nach unten.

Hier meine Tour vom letzten November:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/1341574

Gruß
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_on_trail (11. März 2012)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten. Das mit der Bahn ist ja blöd, aber wenn sich die Abfahrt lohnt kann man ja auch ein bischen dafür arbeiten.

Guido, danke für die super Fotos in deinem Profil, allein das Panorama da oben ist ja schon die Auffahrt wert. Und danke für den GPS Track. Hast du vielleicht noch ein paar Tourentips aus der Region für mich?? Würd mich rieig freuen.

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## gscholz (11. März 2012)

Touren gibt es hier eine Menge, als Nachschlagereferenz kann immer noch der Moser Guide Nr. 4 (Chiemgauer Alpen) gelten oder etwas moderner mit GPS-Spuren die Sammlung von Martin Blum:

http://www.martin-blum.de/bergbike.php#Bike

Ich bin die meisten Sachen schon weit vor meiner GPS-Zeit gefahren und kann daher nicht viele Aufzeichungen (s. bikemap.net Profil) bieten. Meistens kombiniere ich Abschnitte aus dem Moser nach persönlichem Geschmack.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Jajaja (24. September 2020)

ralf schrieb:


> So, ich habe es noch einmal getan ...
> 
> Der Berg hat nichts von seiner Herausforderung verloren:
> 
> ...



So, 12 Jahre später. Gleicher User, neuer Account. 

Ich habe es noch einmal getan. Mittlerweile habe ich die Mitte 60 überschritten. Daher mit einem E-Bike. 
Wie ich damals den Aufstieg mit'm Biobike geschafft habe ist mir heute schier ein Rätsel. Damals hatte ich wohl noch richtig Bums in den Beinen. Die Auffahrt zum Rauschberg ist das krasseste was mir in meiner Bikerkarriere bislang untergekommen ist. Selbst mit dem E-Bike hatte ich oft das Gefühl, dass ich hätte 'kotzen' müssen ... 
Allerdings war die Auffahrt so in 1h erledigt. Der Akku hat nicht bis ganz zum Gipfel gereicht. Ersatz war im Rucksack. Gottlob habe noch ein E-Bike mit externem Akku. Mit integriertem Akku wäre Sense gewesen.
Trotz "E" bin ich ein wenig stolz. Wo doch mittlerweile die Höhen voll sind mit 'E-lern', war ich auf dem Rauschberg der Einzige. Ich würde es wieder tun.

Ein paar Bilder:


----------

